# I have no idea what manual to get!



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have an operators manual, but it's not what I need to fix my tractor. I don't mind words and pictures. 

I am totally consused on what manual to get. If I need to pay for it, thats fine. I just don't want to pay for something I'll never use. All I want to do is fix my tractor. HELP? I have a B7800 HST

Dementia patient


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

how about a service manual


----------



## boxco49 (Jan 13, 2012)

thank you very much


----------

